# Its official, I am going to hell. Sold my soul to the devil for a set of coilovers.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Well the subect says it all. Looks like the devil has me, talked to him today and he is gonna "help" me out with my coilover purchase. Its really too bad I spent my soul on B14 coilovers, should have saved it for my S13 project. Oh well, there is always my first born. Hmm, maybe I'll save that one for a Skyline.

BTW
If anyone is wondering where the "Crossroads" are, I have a map.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

don't feel bad, you will probably end up seeing most of us there.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

you must be smoking some good shit........


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

*Dude I didnt know you were married .* 
Got a loan from your mother-in-law ??? 

Can you set up a group buy?. We could set up a forum there .


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Its official, I am going to hell. Sold my soul to the devil for a set of coilovers.*



PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Well the subect says it all. Looks like the devil has me, talked to him today and he is gonna "help" me out with my coilover purchase. Its really too bad I spent my soul on B14 coilovers, should have saved it for my S13 project. Oh well, there is always my first born. Hmm, maybe I'll save that one for a Skyline.
> 
> BTW
> If anyone is wondering where the "Crossroads" are, I have a map. *


huh?whats this all about?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, I am shocked. Almost 90 veiws and yet nobody has asked me which coilovers.

Well I went to the owner of the dealership I work at and asked him if he could help me out with my purchase. Looks like all is going well. I just hope I dont screw myself. Thats were the whole "soul" thing comes from.


BTW: Tein SS


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Wow, I am shocked. Almost 90 veiws and yet nobody has asked me which coilovers.
> 
> Well I went to the owner of the dealership I work at and asked him if he could help me out with my purchase. Looks like all is going well. I just hope I dont screw myself. Thats were the whole "soul" thing comes from.
> 
> BTW: Tein SS *


Well...I was going to ask you what kind of coilovers you are getting..but I guess you already answered my question. Anyways, great choice in choosing Teins. Let us know how are they and all that other good stuff. My friend has some Tein dampers on his 99 civic si and his ride feels incredible. Its dropped probably around 2 1/2 inches and the ride feels better than stock. Hell, I really didn't feel anything on the road, yet the ride was firm.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

> Well I went to the owner of the dealership I work at and asked him if he could help me out with my purchase.


That was my second guess , pppppppllllllllllleeeeeeease let us know how they are.
BTW can I borrow them on weekends?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you didnt by these yet, I totaly disagree with there spring rate choice and the valving technology.

The spring rates they recomend will give you an understeering car which is good for street driving but not for Autocross/track events like what you are planning to do.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *I hope you didnt by these yet, I totaly disagree with there spring rate choice and the valving technology.
> 
> The spring rates they recomend will give you an understeering car which is good for street driving but not for Autocross/track events like what you are planning to do.
> 
> Mike *


Mike,
Thanks for your advice. Its not that I am not listening, but that the situation/plans/goals for this car have changes quite a bit from 6 or even 3 months ago. Its not gonna be intended for as much(any?) racing as I had hoped. More of a mildly tuned daily driver. I will be looking into changing the the rates after I get to spend some time with them. I have already talked about it with the dist. 
The reason I am only going halfway with this car is I am saving the big pennys for a nice little S chassis I found. I'm just going to spruce up the B14 a bit and make it a little more fun. The S13 will get all the attention. I do wanna go fast, but ill let this car suck for now....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike,
> Thanks for your advice. Its not that I am not listening, but that the situation/plans/goals for this car have changes quite a bit from 6 or even 3 months ago. Its not gonna be intended for as much(any?) racing as I had hoped. More of a mildly tuned daily driver. I will be looking into changing the the rates after I get to spend some time with them. I have already talked about it with the dist.
> The reason I am only going halfway with this car is I am saving the big pennys for a nice little S chassis I found. I'm just going to spruce up the B14 a bit and make it a little more fun. The S13 will get all the attention. I do wanna go fast, but ill let this car suck for now.... *


What spring rates will you run? A big change werequires revalving of the shock. Are they capable of that?

Mike


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

sold your soul to the devil for coil overs, but you were blessed by an angel when you got the tein suspension. omg please let us know how the ride turns out!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *What spring rates will you run? A big change werequires revalving of the shock. Are they capable of that?
> 
> Mike *



Mike,
They come with rates of 336lbs/in front and 280lbs/in rear, in metric terms 6kgf/mm front and 5kgf/mm rear. They claim that the availibe range without revalve is + or - 2kgf/mm front and rear. I was thinking of the possibility of going to the high side of both ends 8kgf/mm front and 7kgf/mm front(448 and 392) or maybe even going 7kgf/mm front and rear. Just so you know, I will be getting swaybars as well. I want to run within at least 2kgf/mm of each other if not the equal, and stiff to keep the car off the stops and out of bumpsteer as much as possible. I have heard the stories about too much compression damping vs. rebound, but I am no expert suspension tuner and for now I think this would be better for me in terms of learning. I have a strong grasp on the theory, but no real hands on. I know how you feel about these coilovers(and understand the reasons why), but I would still like and appricate your input on setting them up. Since I have found and all but own an S13 now, the B14 will be a total daily driver. I just want to improve the B14 and focus my money and efforts on the S13. The S13 wil get all of the "Balls Out" parts, while the B14 will be getting the more mediocre parts. Thanks for the input Mike.

Everyone else,
Dont worry, I will tell you all about them. ETA ~1 month.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike,
> They come with rates of 336lbs/in front and 280lbs/in rear, in metric terms 6kgf/mm front and 5kgf/mm rear. They claim that the availibe range without revalve is + or - 2kgf/mm front and rear. I was thinking of the possibility of going to the high side of both ends 8kgf/mm front and 7kgf/mm front(448 and 392) or maybe even going 7kgf/mm front and rear. Just so you know, I will be getting swaybars as well. I want to run within at least 2kgf/mm of each other if not the equal, and stiff to keep the car off the stops and out of bumpsteer as much as possible. I have heard the stories about too much compression damping vs. rebound, but I am no expert suspension tuner and for now I think this would be better for me in terms of learning. I have a strong grasp on the theory, but no real hands on. I know how you feel about these coilovers(and understand the reasons why), but I would still like and appricate your input on setting them up. Since I have found and all but own an S13 now, the B14 will be a total daily driver. I just want to improve the B14 and focus my money and efforts on the S13. The S13 wil get all of the "Balls Out" parts, while the B14 will be getting the more mediocre parts. Thanks for the input Mike.
> 
> Everyone else,
> Dont worry, I will tell you all about them. ETA ~1 month. *


For a daily driver those spring rates should be ok for street use especialy since the increments are course.

Mike


----------

